# Permanent residency for children



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all,

Could you guys please advise i got PR recently under 27(b).

My daughter is having the dependent VISA it was issued based on Quota work permit.

Can i apply for a PR for my daughter as a dependent children or which section should i apply?

If somebody in the same boat please kindly advise.

Kind Regards,


----------

